# Wusthof Carbon Anniversary Cook's Knife



## nrdino22 (Sep 19, 2012)

Has anyone come across one of these in person? I've seen it on a few websites but I haven't found any reviews on the knife. The profile seems a little different then the Classic Wusthof, less belly, but I can't tell for sure. Also, I read somewhere that it's sharpened to 10 degrees, much more acute then even the PEtec Wuthofs, which I am assuming is because of the carbon steel. I've always preferred a French/Japanese style knife but being German I have respected the Wusthof reputation, might this be the best of both worlds?

http://www.wusthof.com/usa/products/product-details/cook-s-knife-1814-23


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

The thick bolster is pretty much unuseful and interferes with sharpening in the long term. I personally de-bolstered many knives like that in my life.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

If I had to have a knife like this I'd definitely go for the Herder, and pick a couple of their pairing knives and maybe that nifty spreader while at it.

Rick


----------



## yes chef (Jun 24, 2015)

with all the questions or comments about a knife and it seems no one knows much about the knife. 

Yes i am a proud owner of this wusthof knife. it retains a edge like no other full tang knife. the balance is perfect, keep in mind this is a 9 inch knife and most standard carbon chef knives are made 9 inch to keep the balance at 8 inches it would be poor balanced. if you get a chance try this knife its a great go to knife for long days of prepping. its light as a shun but stronger than a shun and retains a edge longer than a global shun or any japanese knife. guys all the time try to out work this knife and fail everytime.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

As the knife is hardened to RC59 and is likely of 1088 or 1095 carbon steel I would find it very hard to believe that it's edge retention exceeds all others, and in the price range you should be able to find many Japanese knives to exceed it, even some American made items.

Rick


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Even at $150 on amazon have to believe you can do better.

Rick


----------

